# 3rd Level....Hope this works....



## concretepumper

So today i needed to fix the grade to the upper level. After I mellowed out the first 6 feet I saw a rusty little turnout staring at me wanting to be used! Hmmmmm.... No where to go but up right! Here we go!
Also the crappy paving I did was removed. Don't try my stupid paving idea. It was fun but too brittle and not attached to the ABS very well. Anyways It was getting too close to "done" and that scared me because when this is done I know I will need to go way *BIGGER* I am learning what works and what doesn't with this layout. If I clean out my 2 car garage maybe I will go totally NUTS in there. She doesn't like it in the Living room so much anymore!
Anyways I'm not sure what or where this wanna be helix is going or if it will even work but I will let you guys know. I did some research on building a Helix on youtube and this forum and a few others as well. I know what those guys are building are 4 foot across or better for HO.
I used to work at a place that manufactured all thread rod and pipe hangers and supports for Fire Sprinklers and plumbing. Man I should have stocked up. I saw a few nice easy to build helix's made using all thread and nuts for easy adjustment. With that said I won't pay Home Depot prices for that sort of material so maybe its time to visit some Ex coworkers and say Hi! 











Demo almost done!











Cleaned up a little and got the crappy easy track outta here!





























After fixing the grade as per Sean's 1" per 3 foot rule I glued down the flex track I scored yesterday. Man this is the way to go! Super easy and 36" goes a long ways! Flex track is the way to go!



















I also cut more roadbed and clipped it in place to see where I can go with this. The spacers here are temporary and not cut to size on the 3rd level. Also obviously a few are in the way of where the tracks go. I will have to be creative on these supports for the 3rd level!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

alright calm down cowboy!!!!:laugh: thats going to be cool if you can get the supports to the edges.


----------



## NIMT

TONOFFUN80,
Sorry CP must find out something do you have a quick pick of a BC rail engine?
Oh yea and CP you know what I think of your adventures!!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

sorry for the highjack


































Just don't have the red white and blue livery
also i don't have any prototype pics just my ho stuff


----------



## NIMT

Cp won't mind the highjack (I HOPE) CP get back to working on your trains!
What Canadian railway has blue and real thin white stripes at an angle down the sides?
Close to Montana rail link but not the same.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

I know near the end BC rail hade just blue with white lettering and white strips on the ends


----------



## NIMT

Thanks TONOFFUN80,
We now return you to your regularly scheduled program, 
So CP how is the reconstruction going?


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Get any thing done while we were talking???

SORRY CP:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NIMT

I think he fell asleep in the middle of all that!
Maybe he'll wake up and get busy working!


----------



## concretepumper

:laugh::laugh: You guys are funny!  I went to bed. Now to the Dr. and then back home to work on the RR. Maybe I am still sleepy but whats the scoop with the Locos? New toys TONOFFUN80? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT.COM said:


> TONOFFUN80,
> Sorry CP must find out something do you have a quick pick of a BC rail engine?
> Oh yea and CP you know what I think of your adventures!!



Huh???  I don't get it????  hwell:


----------



## NIMT

Well good morn there sleepy head!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
No not new engines just trying to find out what the 4 engines were that went flying by my place last couple of days? :sly: They were odd colored with no logo's or name's, They looked alot like Montana Rail Link color's! They were doing about 60 threw the tree's so I didn't get the best look at them, I'm 90% sure they were Canadian:cAnada:.
Dr.'s ????? Everything OK I hope! if it's with Dr. WOO WHO spare us the details please!!
No Frontal Lobotomies for you either, must keep brain for trains!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

No the engines were my grandpa's except for the dash9s i bought around christmas time.


----------



## Jammer Six

Are those drills in a different scale?

Somehow, they don't really look right...


----------



## concretepumper

*Update for 2-22-11*

Drills are Dewalt 1:1 Scale. Kick [email protected]# tools IMHO. Anyways here is an update for tonight 2-22-11. I worked out a few spots I could sneak a pillar under and completed the 2nd circle. Tried my best to stick to 1" rise per 3 feet. After the glue dries in the AM I will glue down more flex and see where this might go????


----------



## x_doug_x

that looks really neat. can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

I guess we didn't distract him too long 

Looks good


----------



## concretepumper

Thanks Guys! Here is a little more progress for tonight Thursday 2-24-11. I did some rough framing for the Mountains in this coroner and fixed a kink in the helix.Also Soldered a few spots and continued the bridge 3 more feet. I want to get all the track work finished and working smooth before I start tunnel portals and stapling screen down. I tried to leave good sized access holes in the rear for maint. and derails.


----------



## x_doug_x

man, that's going to look awesome. you're doing a great job!


----------



## concretepumper

Thanks Doug! Today I made the tunnel portals and fixed them in place. I still have more track work to do before I can start screening the shape of the Mountain. I am going to continue construction on this layout and as soon as I make some space in the garage Construction will begin on the BIG layout. Its in my head right now! :laugh: The Helix thing isn't as smooth as I would like but it is my first helix as well as first try using flex track. Used flex track on top of that. Oh well I am going to leave it. I figure smaller logging or Mining trains can chug up it slow. My Bachman Amtrack will pull a few cars up to the top so I am happy. I have learned a lot on this build and I am learning what not to do next time.


----------



## NIMT

Having a plan ahead of time will save you some abuse, But Ain't it fun to just create things out of the blue and on the fly!
Your good at it too! :thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT.COM said:


> Having a plan ahead of time will save you some abuse, But Ain't it fun to just create things out of the blue and on the fly!
> Your good at it too! :thumbsup:


Yea I need some sort of plan for the Garage lay out.  This thing just doesn't make sense anymore!  :stroke::stroke::eyes: I think I signed up for this forum a few days after starting the build. Since then I have so many more ideas. Mountains, Valleys, Streams, Tunnels. This might have been good in N scale but it just has no room left for buildings or maybe a road. Oh well good practice for the BIG ONE!   :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT

When you get the area that you want to use let me know and I'll help you with the track blue print portion of it. so you can concentrate on the building with out the headache of making use it will all fit!


----------



## concretepumper

Ok then. Since you offered. I will show my "[email protected]#$ Hole garage catch all for the house"! I can clean it up I swear. I have done it before. 

So I want to use a space 15 x 20. I want to use the wall without a window. Maybe paint it sky blue. The other wall will still be workbench and all the other crap. So basically I have one solid wall but could build a divider through the middle of this. Maybe a U shaped thing with a "leg" in the middle? I am open to your plans Sean. Might be kinda fun to try and build to your plans. You know what I like. Desert Landscape! You remember right?  :laugh: Also you have seen all the madness I have let my Adult ADD drag me through on this one and its nowhere near finished and I'm trying to start another? See, Adult ADD or something! Guess I can work on one when I hit a dead end on the other.  

Oh yea. Think Helix too!


Yea I know! Don't say it! 










This is the wall I will use. 20 plus feet. The shelf will go on the other wall.


----------



## NIMT

I'll do some research and then I'll get started!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think some clean out of the garage is in order before you start!


----------



## concretepumper

Ok working on the mess this weekend John! 

Here is my progress on the Helix-3rd level-mountain-Diamond Mine Kinda thingy? I finished up track work and fixed my turn outs that weren't working so time to build a Mountain! I got as much done as I could before I ran out of mesh and staples so I slopped on a few small batched of mud. Kinda a bummer for a while now I cant run trains for a few days until I get it Mudded and painted and cleaned up. Oh well I enjoy the building just as much! Here is a few pics from today.


----------



## NIMT

Looking sweet dude!
Can I give you a idea? Where it comes off the back on the top of your helix you can use a trestle to get to either another mountain or some other structure! 
I love the way it looks already!


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT.COM said:


> Looking sweet dude!
> Can I give you a idea? Where it comes off the back on the top of your helix you can use a trestle to get to either another mountain or some other structure!
> I love the way it looks already!



Thanks Dude!
Mrs.CP says no more ideas from Sean! She says its WAY BIGGER than what I originally told Her. Shes right. Oh well. :dunno: Lol. 
Bring on the Ideas Brother! 
I was thinking 3 different Trestle's to tie into the Diamond Mine. She likes the Diamond Mine part. Hoping for something BIG! Lol.  I mean a Diamond!


----------



## NIMT

Yea if you and I keep Ticking off Mrs. CP , either we better dig a big diamond out of your mine or she's going to bury us in it!!
I know how these things work!:sly:


----------



## tjcruiser

That's popping to life nicely. Looks sort of Polar Express-esque!

Looking forward to more mud shots!

TJ


----------



## concretepumper

tjcruiser said:


> That's popping to life nicely. Looks sort of Polar Express-esque!
> 
> Looking forward to more mud shots!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ.  Will post up todays progress a little later! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Sean, CP ...

I'm amazed at how quickly and efficiently that screen method can aid in sculpting mountains. It seems to really allow one to craft complex shapes rather easily. Nicely done!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

CP is taking my method a running with it it makes me happy to see that I've helped someone get away from the flat world!!
I think the bonus for me is how quickly you can build it and how economically friendly it is. Making a mountain should not break the bank.
Oh and I think in all my ramblings I've forgotten to mention if your set on making the base structure out of foam you can coat the top of the foam in the same manner to get some nice results too! It just gives you a nice top coat, you don't need plaster cloth to do this with the foam.


----------



## concretepumper

Yea it really is fast and cheap. Also it doesn't require too much support underneath. I mix the Mud thin and it takes anywhere from 2 to 4 coats. Seems to end up 1/4" or better in spots and makes a strong solid shell out of what was flimsy wire screen. In the bigger areas I build up the edges first to support the larger area. Even while slopping on mud you can easily bend and make adjustments to the shape you like. Don't forget the one "Key" trick! Be sure and wad and bend the wire screen all up into a ball before stapling it down. I wad it up and stand on it to wrinkle it up.


----------



## concretepumper

Ok Guys here's Saturday Nights Update on the Diamond Mine. I got a few more coats on today and this evening and it is really getting solid! I need to buy more mesh and staples and almost out on Mud Mix too before I go too much further. 

The first 2 pics are from the back and side access holes. Pretty cool how much of the ugly parts of the helix I am able to hide with this Mountain. I made my tunnel portals a little taller this time too just in case! The other side is tight on a few cars.

I am stoked on being able to get rid of the ugly guard rails I had on the edges. I think the random rock edge looks cool!  

No turning back now for any grade adjustments!


----------



## T-Man

In these parts, I'd say a Nor'easter struck you!
Grab a shovel.


----------



## Big Ed

Mrs CP,"You better not be getting that crap all over the floor!"

Looking nice,:thumbsup: are you still planning on moving the layout?


----------



## yurbuddychris

That is looking so cool! I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## concretepumper

big ed said:


> Mrs CP,"You better not be getting that crap all over the floor!"
> 
> Looking nice,:thumbsup: are you still planning on moving the layout?


SSssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................... 

No we agreed it would stay for now.  Per Seans advice I am going to build something new in the Garage once this is done. I am hoarding supplies now!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

NIMT.COM said:


> Yea if you and I keep Ticking off Mrs. CP , either we better dig a big diamond out of your mine or she's going to bury us in it!!
> I know how these things work!:sly:


Once i get my lay out home and start landscaping Mrs. CP won't be your only 
worry. the wife keeps looking over my shoulder at CP's stuff telling me mine better stay downstairs and for some reason she's bleaming you and CP for my thought's of taking over the living room :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## concretepumper

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Once i get my lay out home and start landscaping Mrs. CP won't be your only
> worry. the wife keeps looking over my shoulder at CP's stuff telling me mine better stay downstairs and for some reason she's bleaming you and CP for my thought's of taking over the living room :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Man now I gotta worry about 2 of them coming after me?   Wait a minute :bs: I blame :hah: Sean 100% for the OVERGROWTH of my layout.

Please send her toward Idaho when she blows up  because your living room is a Train Station! :smilie_auslachen: Not my fault! :dunno: 

Please refer her here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374 This is how I learned. Sean is the Master!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

I think she is blaming sean more like 75-25 split but your the one with the layout in the living room.
I'll save you both by picking the spot in the basement with any luck next week i should be moving the parts to the layout


----------



## concretepumper

TONOFFUN80 said:


> I think she is blaming sean more like 75-25 split but your the one with the layout in the living room.
> I'll save you both by picking the spot in the basement with any luck next week i should be moving the parts to the layout


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Good deal! Be sure and take pics as you go and share with us. Layout build pics are my favorite too ponder and get more ideas that I could never fit into my layout!


----------



## kursplat

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Once i get my lay out home and start landscaping Mrs. CP won't be your only
> worry. the wife keeps looking over my shoulder at CP's stuff telling me mine better stay downstairs and for some reason she's bleaming you and CP for my thought's of taking over the living room :laugh::laugh::laugh:


i picture a 9 ft tall helix extending from the basement upstairs to the living room :thumbsup:


----------



## TONOFFUN80

kursplat said:


> i picture a 9 ft tall helix extending from the basement upstairs to the living room :thumbsup:


I think she would bury me with cat out under the pines.:laugh::laugh:

IN about 3 months when the snows gone


----------



## concretepumper

OK a little more progress on the loop. At this point I really have stuffed too much track on this layout. No room left for roads or buildings! :lame: 
Have I gone too far Like Charlie Sheen? :gotooprah:
I like his saying "Plan better"! I think it applies here. :hah:
Whatever though this was the only way to return the train headed back down to the mainline so it can reverse again and climb back up etc. etc..
I hope..... :dunno: 

Maybe rip all the track off and make it a slot car track layout! 
Its starting to look like a slot car track!


----------



## NIMT

Ok I love it!!! You are putting in so much work on this. I hope your learning a lot! It looks like you are from my seat!
You've worked yourself into a situation... 
Your buildings have been subjecked to living on the shelf. 
That's not good! Now your looking like my situation!
I think you have reached the point of needing to move to the garage!


----------



## x_doug_x

this looks awesome. no doubt.

"edit" i like the dukes of hazard model too lol


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT.COM said:


> Ok I love it!!! You are putting in so much work on this. I hope your learning a lot! It looks like you are from my seat!
> You've worked yourself into a situation...
> Your buildings have been subjecked to living on the shelf.
> That's not good! Now your looking like my situation!
> I think you have reached the point of needing to move to the garage!


Thanks Dude! Yea the buildings will need to be on stilts. I might be able to squeeze a few in. Under the mountain!  

Yea spring is coming and it will be nice to work in the garage.



x_doug_x said:


> this looks awesome. no doubt.
> 
> "edit" i like the dukes of hazard model too lol


Thanks Dude! Yea thats a Johnny Lightning 1:24th Diecast. So called VHTF. I paid $20 for it but have seen it for $75 and up on the internet. Cool TV show from when I was a kid.


----------



## x_doug_x

concretepumper said:


> Thanks Dude! Yea the buildings will need to be on stilts. I might be able to squeeze a few in. Under the mountain!
> 
> Yea spring is coming and it will be nice to work in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dude! Yea thats a Johnny Lightning 1:24th Diecast. So called VHTF. I paid $20 for it but have seen it for $75 and up on the internet. Cool TV show from when I was a kid.


i used to watch that all the time when i got home from school in time. i also watched sea quest. too though lol


----------



## concretepumper

Thursday nights progress. I laid the track on the loop and isolated the end @ the turn out. This is temporary until I can buy 2 reverse thingys. Can't remember the name now. Now to run feeders and solder joints up. Also need to run a few more turn out wires. Going to be interesting trying to landscape this mess of RR Tracks.


----------



## NIMT

Looks great keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That it turning out to be an amazing layout. :thumbsup: I love the multiple levels, something I want to do in mine.


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT.COM said:


> Looks great keep up the good work!:thumbsup:





gunrunnerjohn said:


> That it turning out to be an amazing layout. :thumbsup: I love the multiple levels, something I want to do in mine.


Thanks Sean & John! 

Yea John This thing has grown way bigger than I ever thought it could. I think I am done adding track now. Unless I were to add a Staging yard underneath?? Hmmmm.............. 
Oh yea just thought I would share how I traced and cut the loop. I cheated and used easy track as a stencil to achieve a steady curve. Snapped together the shape I needed and trace & cut! Watch your fingers!


----------



## cabledawg

Just be sure you dont run the train until you get the autoreverse module installed. Even though the track is isolated on one end so it doenst short, once you run a loco across the gap the wheels with cause it to short.


----------



## concretepumper

cabledawg said:


> Just be sure you dont run the train until you get the autoreverse module installed. Even though the track is isolated on one end so it doenst short, once you run a loco across the gap the wheels with cause it to short.



Thanks Cabledawg, I did run it for testing but I stopped it and shut down and pushed it past then power back on. 

Here is an update. I framed in more mountains today now to get busy stapling mesh on. The bottom 2 pics show a little more progress on the Diamond Mine also.


----------



## joseph

*3rd level*

Man it's good to see your using particle board, so do I on the shelves I've built. Your project is looking good, also I found loco's do run quieter on thin shelving like you got there. I've just layed 22 pcs of flex track an my back is killing me. 2 foot shelves eh!. By the way, BC Rail also had red, white and blue loco's at one time. Remember the PGE? Joseph.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's really going to be a shame when Mrs. CP finally boots you out to the garage and you have to tear this down, it's really looking cool!


----------



## concretepumper

joseph said:


> Man it's good to see your using particle board, so do I on the shelves I've built. Your project is looking good, also I found loco's do run quieter on thin shelving like you got there. I've just layed 22 pcs of flex track an my back is killing me. 2 foot shelves eh!. By the way, BC Rail also had red, white and blue loco's at one time. Remember the PGE? Joseph.


Thanks Dude, Next time I will just spend a few more bucks and use 1/2" Plywood. The OSB works good though. 2 foot tall? Man you gotta raise those up. I am at 40". Makes sitting underneath doing wiring easy. 



gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's really going to be a shame when Mrs. CP finally boots you out to the garage and you have to tear this down, it's really looking cool!



Thanks John! I think I could possibly still move it to the garage by taking the legs off. When I was a teenager I was a Mover and got good at moving big stuff. The L shape would fit out the front door with a few helpers. I wouldn't even know how to tear it down now it is all Overgrown!


----------



## NIMT

> I wouldn't even know how to tear it down now it is all Overgrown!


I'll be right over with the Chain Saw, Pickup truck and a logging chain!
It will come out real quick!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT said:


> I'll be right over with the Chain Saw, Pickup truck and a logging chain!
> It will come out real quick!!!:laugh::laugh:



Dude that's "IF" you can even drive off of your property! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## concretepumper

Wednesday 3-16-11 I picked up another bag of mud today and stapled on more mesh and got the first coat on.

Heres the mud I am using for anyone wanting to try this. Mix small amounts and use a paint brush and slop it on wet. This type dries pretty fast and I can do multiple coats in one day.























































A few more tunnels added too. The one on the left will be for vehicles.


----------



## Steve441

Wow Man - I just read your thread - Amazing Track Work!! Beauty! I shall follow along with the progress - I see what you mean about the landscaping but its so cool its totally OK - Besides I am sure you will come up with something fab. - Steve


----------



## joseph

*Looking really good CP*

What I meant was two foot wide shelves, sorry I gave the wrong impression there. The layout is 49" up from the floor since Im six four it's easier that way. I think I'm going to try the method your using here, since in the past, sceanery for me was the weakest point of any layout I built, this will be the third. Your job is looking awsome! Joseph.
Measure once, cut three times, an it's still to short.


----------



## concretepumper

Friday 3-18

Thanks for the kind words guys! 

Here are some pics from tonight. Only a few holes left to fill and I will give it the base coat of paint and clean up some and be able to run trains again soon. It has been over a week since I taped up all the track. 

I hope this isn't too many dumb pics. I took a bunch and was only going to post a few but I found them to be interesting looking at them now and thinking to myself what a strange creation I have going on here. The Mother In law was here a few days ago and looked at it a little strange like she didn't quite understand what I was building. Mrs.CP is still cool with it usually but lately there has been a lot of mess on the floor around the layout and this weekend I will be slopping some paint on. She hates the smell of paint. 

Some of the pics taken from the backside are interesting to me for some reason. 

Here is one of my little helpers Randy. 










A treat for his labor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those screws hanging down need something covering them. You'll skewer your hand if you have to reach in there to put a train back on the track.


----------



## concretepumper

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Those screws hanging down need something covering them. You'll skewer your hand if you have to reach in there to put a train back on the track.



Lol. I have already scraped my hand on them and neglected to cut them off when it would have been easier. I might cut em off or leave them like a boobie trap for kids and cats.   :laugh::laugh: Its a Mine! There is Danger inside! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NIMT

Wife said the screws look like stalactites in the mine!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I think it all looks great! 
Caution you have a treat eating cave monster loose on your layout!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Maybe coating the screws with plaster will really make them look like stalactites!


----------



## concretepumper

Monday 3-21 Just thought I would post a few pics I managed to find a few minutes when Mrs.CP wasn't paying attention  to slop on some brown paint wash. She hates the acetone smell.  Looks pretty cool.  I can't wait to get the masking tape up so I can check actual clearance through tunnels and around this thing. I haven't ran a train in a few weeks since I started with the mesh and mud. Hopefully I clear everywhere! If not I will adjust and patch & paint.


----------



## NIMT

Oh my goodness, Acetone in the house, I think we had this conversation before!
Latex or acrylic my good man will keep Mrs. CP from trying to take your head off when it comes to paint time, besides clean up is a lot easier.


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT said:


> Oh my goodness, Acetone in the house, I think we had this conversation before!
> Latex or acrylic my good man will keep Mrs. CP from trying to take your head off when it comes to paint time, besides clean up is a lot easier.


Yea I know but I wanted to use the same Flat brown I did the other side with. When I was a teenager I worked in a Autobody shop and now I love any paint smell. No not like that! However I will admit I have a respirator for some of the paints I use with my airbrush. OH man the 2 part clear coat is a real killer  with or without a respirator. Hey.....I just got an Idea. I will make her wear the respirator! ....What?? Its clean!  

I am going to have to use latex water base for everything else. Guess what? Mrs.CP just happens to have a ton of those little paints from walmart!  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## concretepumper

Saturdays update guys! I finally managed to get all the masking tape off the rails and run a Train! I ran out of Brown paint so I thought I would clean up all the Drywall mud mess so maybe I will stop getting "The Look" from Mrs.CP.  

OH yea I broke Mrs.CPs Kirby using it as a shop vac!  Sucked up a 1 inch piece of drywall screw threads and scattered the impeller thingy.   Good thing I have a back up Kirby I wouldn't let the first wife keep! Lol! :laugh: Needless to say I am using it as my shop vac now! 

Only a little bit of the mountain and touch ups galore to get painted brown then I can try to bring this thing to life with some trees and stuff. I am thinking about trying to use my airbrush and blend some different colors into this whole thing. Maybe even just use my gravity detail gun! Lol. Only if she isn't home? Or not! Bad idea! Maybe on the Garage layout.  :laugh: 

Looks like I'm going to need to make a track cleaning car. There are a few spots that are very hard to reach now that I have all this madness built over Brass track! Engine is running spotty for the first time ever!  Now I understand why manufactures quit using brass. hwell:


----------



## NIMT

Looking good! Just save yourself some abuse to your wife the kids and the dog and get some latex or acrylic paint to finish it!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, when you learned the technique of building mountains, you went nuts! :laugh: Looking good, time to do some landscaping now.


----------



## cabledawg

I love it! And we have that same white crane/truck on our layout. Ours is usually hanging telephone poles or people (bungee corders maybe?) but I really like how this is turning out CP.


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT said:


> Looking good! Just save yourself some abuse to your wife the kids and the dog and get some latex or acrylic paint to finish it!!


I know I know! hwell: maybe? 



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Boy, when you learned the technique of building mountains, you went nuts! :laugh: Looking good, time to do some landscaping now.


Thanks John! :thumbsup: 



cabledawg said:


> I love it! And we have that same white crane/truck on our layout. Ours is usually hanging telephone poles or people (bungee corders maybe?) but I really like how this is turning out CP.


The Matchbox Real Working Rigs is the Series. I have almost all of them. The are cool for supposed 1:64th.  I used one of those cranes to build a Concrete Boom Pump. Let me see If I can dig up a pic.

OK look here for the Concrete pump I made. 

http://s334.photobucket.com/albums/m419/rickherrick/Concrete pump/


----------



## NIMT

Did you make that??? SWEET!:thumbsup:
Folks we have another fabricator in the house!


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT said:


> Did you make that??? SWEET!:thumbsup:
> Folks we have another fabricator in the house!


Yea never quite finished it yet. Too many hours already on that little thing. Thanks Sean!


----------



## concretepumper

Saturday Night 4/2/2011

OK So I finished painting the base coat brown. I have a few places to touch up and clean up still but I am happy with today's results.  

Wiped my rails clean with acetone and a towel then Union Pacific #287 pulled the track cleaner for a while I fixed a few couplers on other stock I want to run!  

So now everything in the pics behind My Engine are equipped with Metal wheels and Kadee magnetic couplers! Man~O~Man is the performance flawless now!  :thumbsup::thumbsup: No uncoupling at random and the sound is SOOOOOOooooooo SSSSWWWeeeeeetttttttttt with the New metal wheels on my Classic Brass Rails!    :laugh: :laugh: 

Now to pick what to do next???  :dunno:  

I think in the AM I will make a list to start completing some areas now!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, that is looking great!

I have one suggestion. In places where the structure shows in the tunnel, I'd consider trying to hide that with something. Here's what I'm talking about.


----------



## concretepumper

Thanks John! Glad you like it.

I know I have a few more places to paint! 
Quote from my above post in case you missed it with the huge pics!

{"OK So I finished painting the base coat brown. I have a few places to touch up and clean up still but I am happy with today's results."}

Wiped my rails clean with acetone and a towel then Union Pacific #287 pulled the track cleaner for a while I fixed a few couplers on other stock I want to run! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it got lost in all the pictures.


----------



## Steve441

Wow Man - Lookin Good Now !! - Steve


----------



## concretepumper

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, it got lost in all the pictures.


Its OK John!   :laugh::laugh: 
I figured you were busy painfully scrolling through the OVER SIZED PICS! :stroke: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


Steve441 said:


> Wow Man - Lookin Good Now !! - Steve


Thanks Steve! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like oversized pictures, and I have a 27" 1920x1080 monitor so I can see them all.


----------



## concretepumper

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like oversized pictures, and I have a 27" 1920x1080 monitor so I can see them all.


Yea my Canon sees too much sometimes!  hwell: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## cabledawg

Looks awesome CP! I might be the good at layout design, but you are the master at packing as much usable track into a tiny footprint. And I love the tunnels. Kinda looks like a giant ant colony that has rail service


----------



## concretepumper

cabledawg said:


> Looks awesome CP! I might be the good at layout design, but you are the master at packing as much usable track into a tiny footprint. And I love the tunnels. Kinda looks like a giant ant colony that has rail service


Thanks Dude! Next layout I will consult with you first. Not too much room now to do any roads! hwell: 

Ant colony! Thats funny! :laugh::laugh: It is a strange creation! :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

They make me go to the kitchen and get some chocolate.

Chocolate Vally looking good.:thumbsup:

You better watch FAT CAT while it is drying.:laugh:


----------



## concretepumper

4-4-11 OK I managed to add a little life to a small section of the layout. As per NIMTs instructions I am happy with the results!  

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7072

Heres todays pics!


----------



## zorba

I would love to see a vid of this layout running.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Haven't seen CP in over a year, so I'm not sure what happened to that layout. I'm guessing the job situation in his area got to him.


----------



## lears2005

Last I saw of him he was selling a bunch of his stuff to make ends meet


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, that's the last I recall of seeing him also. I hope he's doing better financially now.


----------

